

A Christmas Miracle Facebook Chat (Kind Of) Supports Extended Rage Faces - alzberg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/24/a-christmas-miracle-facebook-chat-kind-of-supports-extended-rage-faces/

======
alzberg
In Facebook chat, you can type in any Facebook username or ID (like this:
"[[any_fb_username]]") to show a favicon-sized version of that open graph
node's picture.

